# Forge Splitter 50/50 valve



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

[email protected] is sending me a new forge splitter valve to run and give my thoughts on. Seems that most people here and on audiforums still have not grasp the concept that you can run a bov on a 1.8t. I have been running one for quite awhile now and will be helping forge break the thought that you cant vent a 1.8t with the new splitter. I should have the valve on Thursday and will have some intial impressions by the weekend.
Some info:
The Splitter is a truly remarkable valve that gives a combination of blow off and recirculation valve operation all at the same time and has been specifically designed for the many VAG 1.8T applications. This means you get all the noise of the blow off valve whilst retaining the compatibility with the recirculation requirements of the engine management system. As a bonus we also offer the ability to convert the valve to recirculation only mode for those times when stealth running is required. 
This valve uses a Copper and Zinc alloy piston which utilises new sealing technology along with a variable spring preload incorporating a ratchet type top adjuster that will allow for the positive and precise adjustment to match the valve to your engine. This is achieved by using a unique single, conical, progressive rate spring that can allow for the retention of boost pressure over a wide adjustment range. This unique spring design also allows for unrestricted piston travel and flow volume regardless of the amount of pre-load adjustment added to the spring. Other manufacturers valves using cylindrical springs with adjustable pre-load often experience restricted piston travel and a reduction in flow volume. 



_Modified by cincyTT at 8:43 PM 4-17-2007_


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Forge Splitter 50/50 valve (cincyTT)*

similar to this?
http://www.gofastbits.com/inde...th_fx
it's been around a while now...I remember it first being released but then didn't hear too much about it. What is the price point of the Forge piece?


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Forge Splitter 50/50 valve (peruski)*

Mine is on the way as well Cincy... I just couldn't resist


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Forge Splitter 50/50 valve (VWdriver03)*

The splitter is $175. Far less than the GFB and much better looking with a much better valve.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Forge Splitter 50/50 valve (cincyTT)*

*cough, $169.99 shipped at TTstuff.com cough*


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Forge Splitter 50/50 valve (VWdriver03)*

even better!! 
caugh..mine was free...caugh..caugh!!


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Forge Splitter 50/50 valve (cincyTT)*

*reaches in pocket for cough drop


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Forge Splitter 50/50 valve (VWdriver03)*

A freind of mine has one on his Saab 9-3 Viggen.....works great...


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Forge Splitter 50/50 valve (sharons03jetta)*

guys cincy is trying to help forge out. they know he's on top of his information.


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Forge Splitter 50/50 valve (ShockwaveCS)*

I ran the GFB hybrid on my GTi for a few years with no problems.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Forge Splitter 50/50 valve (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_guys cincy is trying to help forge out. they know he's on top of his information.

Exactly. We just thought it would be a good impartial test from someone that frequents the forums.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Forge Splitter 50/50 valve (602crew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *602crew* »_I ran the GFB hybrid on my GTi for a few years with no problems.

I have seen a few complaints about the GFB in the past. Im sure there wont be any with the Forge, it seems to be a much better design.


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Forge Splitter 50/50 valve (cincyTT)*

I've heard mixed things about the GFB, but never really had a problem. I'm really interested in the Forge.

Question: How much boost will it handle?


_Modified by 602crew at 11:13 AM 4-18-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Forge Splitter 50/50 valve (602crew)*

Well I am running around 24 psi spike and 18-20 held before it tapers down. But the splt-r had no issues holding that even adjusted full soft. 30 psi should not be an issue at all I'd say.

_Quote, originally posted by *602crew* »_I've heard mixed things about the GFB, but never really had a problem. I'm really interested in the Forge.

Question: How much boost will it handle?

_Modified by 602crew at 11:13 AM 4-18-2007_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Forge Splitter 50/50 valve ([email protected])*

I'm running the Forge RS with the DV relocated to the cold of the FMIC. Works great. Makes plenty of "sound" for me. Puts the Greddy RS I was using to shame in terms of function and ease of adjustment. Forge stuff just works and works well. I'm sure this will be no exception. Just don't need to spend anymore on DV's


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Forge Splitter 50/50 valve ([email protected])*

Thanks for the kind words. The RS is an amazing valve that's relatively unknown to most. Shame really for what it offers in terms of performance and flexibility.... but I am getting off track. We look forward to your thoughts cincytt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm running the Forge RS with the DV relocated to the cold of the FMIC. Works great. Makes plenty of "sound" for me. Puts the Greddy RS I was using to shame in terms of function and ease of adjustment. Forge stuff just works and works well. I'm sure this will be no exception. Just don't need to spend anymore on DV's


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

Oh yeah, and you know that the only reason you got this cincy is 'cause you said I was cooler than Mikey


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

And i thought it was because of Patty.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

Forge
I noticed that this DV has the pressure at the bottom of the piston as opposed against the side of it. Would that no lower the ability to hold boost? It seemed as the boost coming in the side against the piston was a great idea and worked well...why change it?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

If the air came from the side, the valve will leak and you will throw a CEL. Just think about every bov you have seen, the pressure is on the bottom of the valve. It actually works better that way by letting more air by faster and releasing the pressure sooner.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_If the air came from the side, the valve will leak and you will throw a CEL. Just think about every bov you have seen, the pressure is on the bottom of the valve. It actually works better that way by letting more air by faster and releasing the pressure sooner. 

Pressure comes in from the side in regular orientation from the factory. With pressure coming from the bottom, spring tension is more critical in holding boost. I run mine in reverse orientation with pressure coming up from the bottom - since the RS is designed that way. The Forge 007 is generally run in the regular orientation and doesn't leak. In fact - it is less likely to leak in the regular orientation.


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:54 PM 4-18-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Pressure comes in from the side in regular orientation from the factory. With pressure coming from the bottom, spring tension is more critical in holding boost. I run mine in reverse orientation with pressure coming up from the bottom - since the RS is designed that way. The Forge 007 is generally run in the regular orientation and doesn't leak. In fact - it is less likely to leak in the regular orientation.

_Modified by [email protected] at 7:54 PM 4-18-2007_

He was refering to the splitter needing to be run that way. I still rather run a vavle in the "reverse" postions myself and up next to the tb as possible.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

you guys are confusing me now. I have a 007, and the pressure is against the side of piston, which as you said, makes the spring pressure less critical in holding the boost, because it's all about the seal in that orientation. But with the splitter, it runs the pressure on the bottom of the piston, which means the spring, and vacuum need to stronger than the boost...my question is why did they do it that way? And can it be run with the pressure against the side? I looking for the technical explaination of their decision...is the pstion not designed the same? smaller or something? is that why it would leak?


_Modified by Krissrock at 8:09 PM 4/18/2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

you have an recir port and a vent port. People on seatforums have had cel for a leaky dv with the pressure on the side of the valve because of the vent side. That is why you need the pressure on the splitters bottom.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

some pics and initial review found here http://www.audiforums.com/m_50...15257


----------



## deltaforcehall (Jul 13, 2005)

forge should probably make some more of these....


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (deltaforcehall)*

we have been totally swamped with orders of this valve ...it caught us a bit cold ...after we sold the first 500 in just 2 weeks









we are on with more production and will be sending more to the US office


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Forge Motorsport)*

look at the demand on audiforums, it is through the roof. Patty did one hell of a job for you guys on there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to him.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

Funny thing , when I had a GFB Stealth on my Passat, everybody would slam me with " its stupid or rice or its gonna cause you problems " my Passat has 185 K miles on the odometer ( ran about 50K with the valve ) and never had a problem, I did have some fun scaring people at parking lots.. I 'm interested in getting the forge for my TT please let me know when the forge split is available.


----------



## deltaforcehall (Jul 13, 2005)

hopefully i can get one before snow hits the ground in ohio again


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (deltaforcehall)*

i have been getting offers for mine.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

could u give a sound bite for it...i couldn't find one for yours on that other thread. I just found a link for Fiat (i think) that had it on...I want to hear yours


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_could u give a sound bite for it...i couldn't find one for yours on that other thread. I just found a link for Fiat (i think) that had it on...I want to hear yours

its a 1.8t seat leon, sounds just like it does on mine.


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

shipping more this week


----------



## rocketbrothers540 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I just installed one on my car today. With adjusting the dail on the top. How many turns did you adjust your from being turned fully counter clockwise? And what effect does it have on the car? Sorry im pretty new to this


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (rocketbrothers540)*

i had to turn it about 10-12 clicks for my 18-20psi.


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

i tried 10-12 clicks a week or so ago and it wasnt holding boost at all and i got a CEL as a result. Now, from full CCW position i'm in the 30-32 click range and it holds much better! to give you an idea I'm running Unitronics Stage 1+ (94 octane ) software, i think i peak at 22psi and hold 18.


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (black vdub)*

any problems just call 407 447 5363-


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

no problems for me, i did contact Forge and they were helpful as usual! i told them what i have as far as mods and they gave me a ballpark setting position for the valve and it's working out great!


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (black vdub)*

My buddy came by whit his last night. Nice construction. It didn't seem very loud from either inside or outside the car. In fact, I could barely hear it. His car is stock and perhaps it wasn't set correctly.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (602crew)*

stock boost on a ko3 isnt moving that much air. Your not going to hear much until the psi or turbo is up'ed.


----------



## GetSmurfed (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

how does the valve go to full recirc? is it a screw in plug? that goes in the blow hole?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (GetSmurfed)*

yes you just plug up the..."blow hole"


----------



## GetSmurfed (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

sweet!, I actually just ordered one a few hours ago (woulda done it 2 weeks ago, but they went on Back Order) As soon as it comes in it goes on my Passat, and the Passat will be reflashed soon!


----------



## danchef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (rocketbrothers540)*

Hey Cincy, will you getanything better or worse than just having a forge007 DV on there? I know almost everyone is using the forge dv so is this Forge splitter any better? or just for the noise?
Dan


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (danchef)*

you get some extra noise (more of a clean release than a muffled one) and you dont need to take it out and change springs or add shims. So if you want a clean blow off instead of it muffled or rather turn the dial to add preload, get the splitter.


----------



## DopeyTT (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Forge Splitter 50/50 valve (cincyTT)*

what causes the valve to "flutter" I have dialed in at every position from 0-25 and it always "flutters". What is going on?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Forge Splitter 50/50 valve (DopeyTT)*

you're gonna have that at low psi (0-5psi). Aslong as you dont leak and get a clean blow off at peak psi, you are fine.


----------



## rocketbrothers540 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Forge Splitter 50/50 valve (cincyTT)*

I have had this valve on my stock 225 ttq for about 2 weeks with no problem. Then today I start the car and I have a check engine light staring me in the face. The car seems to be running just fine. I don't know if i just need to adjust it or what. But it seems strange that I have had it on for 2 weeks with no prob. what so ever then one day i have a cel. Does any one have any suggestions . I didn't know maybe if I swap the trumpet for the plug or just try to dail it again. Also would I have to disconnect the battery in order to reset the cel? Thanks everone.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Forge Splitter 50/50 valve (rocketbrothers540)*

the ONLY way this valve would give you a cel is by not putting the bottom over the pressure side. If you put it in like the stock dv, you may get a cel. It needs to be installed in the "reverse" position. If it is in the reverse position, then the cel is not from the valve. And yes, you can disconnect the battery to erase the cel.


----------



## rocketbrothers540 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Forge Splitter 50/50 valve (cincyTT)*

Well yeah it is installed correctly So i guess I need to hook it up to the vag com and see what is going on. The car is running strong so I am not sure what it could be.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Forge Splitter 50/50 valve (rocketbrothers540)*

then its not the valve. Has to be something else.


----------



## rocketbrothers540 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Forge Splitter 50/50 valve (cincyTT)*

they hooked it up and they said it is a temp swith. So i guess i will be tacking it to get that taken care of in the next few days. They told me that is something that is common on our cars. Now do you guys think that the dealer ship will be weird about me having that forge valve on my car? Something like that wont void the warranty will it. Cuz if thats the case i will just put my stock valve back on before i take it in. thanks again


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Forge Splitter 50/50 valve (rocketbrothers540)*

stock dv's tear and you just switched to a more reliable peice, so you shouldnt get any crap.


----------



## rocketbrothers540 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Forge Splitter 50/50 valve (cincyTT)*

do you think they would give me any crap for an intake???? I just received my cust painted lava gray modshack intake yesterday but its about to go to the shop in a few days would it be best to hold off on installing it. Its just killing me to put it on and see how it sounds with the dv.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Forge Splitter 50/50 valve (rocketbrothers540)*

just leave it stock, and take a cold shower.


----------

